# ie goes to wrong sites



## takinatrip (Nov 12, 2005)

When I search using google say for 'ebay' I get the results with correct addresses then when I click the links I get taken to dodgy sites.

Even if I type in the IP address I still get bounced to unsavoury locations.

Whatever I do I get taken to locations other than I want.

Any ideas please guys?

cheers


----------



## briealeida (Jun 3, 2007)

For starters you might want to check your /etc/hosts file.

This should be in WINNT (or WINDOWS) /system32/drivers/etc/hosts.
Open the file in notepad and see if there are any suspicious entries in there.


----------



## VWSaxon (Aug 14, 2005)

hi, this is my dads computer that has the problem, takinatrip asked for me

# Copyright (c) 1993-1999 Microsoft Corp.
#
# This is a sample HOSTS file used by Microsoft TCP/IP for Windows.
#
# This file contains the mappings of IP addresses to host names. Each
# entry should be kept on an individual line. The IP address should
# be placed in the first column followed by the corresponding host name.
# The IP address and the host name should be separated by at least one
# space.
#
# Additionally, comments (such as these) may be inserted on individual
# lines or following the machine name denoted by a '#' symbol.
#
# For example:
#
# 102.54.94.97 rhino.acme.com # source server
# 38.25.63.10 x.acme.com # x client host

127.0.0.1 localhost

is what that said, then i see something coming up about admonitor. it sends you everywhere, i think mainly to sites like antiviruses, spyware and things to buy, and xxx sites


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Hello sounds like a browser hijacker at work

Click here to download HJTsetup.exe
Save HJTsetup.exe to your desktop.

Double click on the HJTsetup.exe icon on your desktop.
By default it will install to C:\Program Files\Hijack This.
Continue to click Next in the setup dialogue boxes until you get to the Select Addition Tasks dialogue.
Put a check by Create a desktop icon then click Next again.
Continue to follow the rest of the prompts from there.
At the final dialogue box click Finish and it will launch Hijack This.
Click on the Do a system scan and save a log file button. It will scan and then ask you to save the log.
Click Save to save the log file and then the log will open in notepad.
Click on "Edit > Select All" then click on "Edit > Copy" to copy the entire contents of the log.
Come back here to this thread and Paste the log in your next reply.
DO NOT have Hijack This fix anything yet. Most of what it finds will be harmless or even required.


----------



## VWSaxon (Aug 14, 2005)

ok am doing it now

heres some examples if the websites

http://www.smallbizcomputing.com/fr...support guy&OVKEY=tech support&OVMTC=advanced

http://www.fresh-weather.com/mt.php...FJnlhcmdzPXd3dy5zbWFsbGJpemNvbXB1dGluZy5jb20=

http://www.crossdots.com/search?p=Npi09EuHPgtdWj6aB76pGm6Z/N7PbeF8&pid=49776


----------



## VWSaxon (Aug 14, 2005)

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 12:31:24, on 04/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.5730.0011)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\csrss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiprvse.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\alg.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd2.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\Program Files\USS\USS.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\Acer.Empowering.Framework.Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\IEXPLORE.EXE
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\WINDOWS\explorer.exe
C:\Documents and Settings\Paul\My Documents\My Received Files\HijackThis.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: &Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AzMixerSel] C:\Program Files\Realtek\InstallShield\AzMixerSel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ntiMUI] C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI CD & DVD-Maker 7\ntiMUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer ePresentation HPD] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePresentation\ePresentation.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Boot] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\Boot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCECATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCEtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SNPSTD2] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USS] "C:\Program Files\USS\USS.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer Empowering Technology.lnk = C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\Acer.Empowering.Framework.Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{55F102AA-B990-4F4E-874A-27E2F37DC5DC}: NameServer = 85.255.115.78,85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DA7F319-8901-403E-96CE-E8E22681EEE1}: NameServer = 85.255.115.78,85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{AFE71849-5013-49E3-9310-E25166898A47}: NameServer = 85.255.115.78,85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{BF70603D-B3DC-45AE-9D90-90E1212391F2}: NameServer = 85.255.115.78 85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.78 85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.78 85.255.112.176
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Memory Check Service (AcerMemUsageCheckService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Media Library Service - Cyberlink - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: lxce_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

I am sorry about the link mix up ......


----------



## VWSaxon (Aug 14, 2005)

no worries, any ideas


----------



## Blackmirror (Dec 5, 2006)

Well now we have to wait for a log expert to look 
It could take 24 hours i am afraid they are very busy 
Do not take any advice from anyone who has not got a gold or blue shield please


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We can't move this since you're not the original thread starter and you won't be able to reply to the thread so we'll continue here.

You may want to print out these instructions for reference, since you will have to restart your computer during the fix.

Please download FixWareout from one of these sites:
http://downloads.subratam.org/Fixwareout.exe
http://www.bleepingcomputer.com/files/lonny/Fixwareout.exe

Save it to your desktop and run it. Click Next, then Install, make sure "Run fixit" is checked and click Finish.
The fix will begin; follow the prompts. You will be asked to reboot your computer; please do so. Your system may take longer than usual to load; this is normal.

Once the desktop loads a text file will open (report.txt), you can close it - the file has already been saved.

Run HijackThis. Click "Do a System Scan Only", and place a check next to the following items (if found):

*O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{55F102AA-B990-4F4E-874A-27E2F37DC5DC}: NameServer = 85.255.115.78,85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{9DA7F319-8901-403E-96CE-E8E22681EEE1}: NameServer = 85.255.115.78,85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{AFE71849-5013-49E3-9310-E25166898A47}: NameServer = 85.255.115.78,85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\..\{BF70603D-B3DC-45AE-9D90-90E1212391F2}: NameServer = 85.255.115.78 85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CS1\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.78 85.255.112.176
O17 - HKLM\System\CCS\Services\Tcpip\Parameters: NameServer = 85.255.115.78 85.255.112.176
*

Click *FIX CHECKED*. Close HijackThis.

Finally, please post the contents of the text file that opened earlier (you can find it at C:\fixwareout\*report.txt* ), along with a new HijackThis log into this topic.


----------



## VWSaxon (Aug 14, 2005)

thank you, will report back

thanks again


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

:up:


----------



## VWSaxon (Aug 14, 2005)

ok new hijack this

Logfile of HijackThis v1.99.1
Scan saved at 09:21:59, on 05/06/2007
Platform: Windows XP SP2 (WinNT 5.01.2600)
MSIE: Internet Explorer v7.00 (7.00.6000.16441)

Running processes:
C:\WINDOWS\System32\smss.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\winlogon.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\services.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lsass.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\System32\svchost.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
C:\WINDOWS\Explorer.EXE
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\spoolsv.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLService.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\svchost.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe
C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\wmiapsrv.exe
C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\PCMService.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
C:\WINDOWS\RTHDCPL.EXE
C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRAgent.exe
C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe
C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd2.exe
C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe
C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\wbem\unsecapp.exe
C:\Program Files\USS\USS.exe
C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe
C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\Acer.Empowering.Framework.Launcher.exe
C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe
C:\Program Files\Internet Explorer\iexplore.exe
C:\Program Files\Hijackthis\HijackThis.exe

R0 - HKCU\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://www.google.co.uk/
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Page_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Default_Search_URL = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R1 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Search Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=54896
R0 - HKLM\Software\Microsoft\Internet Explorer\Main,Start Page = http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?LinkId=69157
R3 - URLSearchHook: &Yahoo! Toolbar - {EF99BD32-C1FB-11D2-892F-0090271D4F88} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Adobe PDF Reader Link Helper - {06849E9F-C8D7-4D59-B87D-784B7D6BE0B3} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Acrobat\ActiveX\AcroIEHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {53707962-6F74-2D53-2644-206D7942484F} - C:\PROGRA~1\SPYBOT~1\SDHelper.dll
O2 - BHO: SSVHelper Class - {761497BB-D6F0-462C-B6EB-D4DAF1D92D43} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {7E853D72-626A-48EC-A868-BA8D5E23E045} - (no file)
O2 - BHO: Google Toolbar Helper - {AA58ED58-01DD-4d91-8333-CF10577473F7} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O3 - Toolbar: &Google - {2318C2B1-4965-11d4-9B18-009027A5CD4F} - c:\program files\google\googletoolbar2.dll
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [AzMixerSel] C:\Program Files\Realtek\InstallShield\AzMixerSel.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PCMService] "C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\PCMService.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ntiMUI] C:\Program Files\NewTech Infosystems\NTI CD & DVD-Maker 7\ntiMUI.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Acer ePresentation HPD] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePresentation\ePresentation.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [IMJPMIG8.1] "C:\WINDOWS\IME\imjp8_1\IMJPMIG.EXE" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [MSPY2002] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\PINTLGNT\ImScInst.exe /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002ASync] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [PHIME2002A] C:\WINDOWS\system32\IME\TINTLGNT\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ATICCC] "C:\Program Files\ATI Technologies\ATI.ACE\cli.exe" runtime -Delay
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [ePower_DMC] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\ePower_DMC.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Boot] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePower\Boot.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [RTHDCPL] RTHDCPL.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SkyTel] SkyTel.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [Alcmtr] ALCMTR.EXE
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SynTPEnh] C:\Program Files\Synaptics\SynTP\SynTPEnh.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LManager] C:\PROGRA~1\LAUNCH~1\LManager.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [eRecoveryService] C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\eRecovery\eRAgent.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [LXCECATS] rundll32 C:\WINDOWS\System32\spool\DRIVERS\W32X86\3\LXCEtime.dll,[email protected]
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics] "C:\Program Files\Thomson\SpeedTouch USB\Dragdiag.exe" /icon
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SunJavaUpdateSched] "C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\jusched.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [SNPSTD2] C:\WINDOWS\vsnpstd2.exe
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [QuickTime Task] "C:\Program Files\QuickTime\qttask.exe" -atboottime
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [TkBellExe] "C:\Program Files\Common Files\Real\Update_OB\realsched.exe" -osboot
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [USS] "C:\Program Files\USS\USS.exe"
O4 - HKLM\..\Run: [avast!] C:\PROGRA~1\ALWILS~1\Avast4\ashDisp.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [MsnMsgr] "C:\Program Files\MSN Messenger\MsnMsgr.Exe" /background
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [swg] C:\Program Files\Google\GoogleToolbarNotifier\1.2.1128.5462\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe
O4 - HKCU\..\Run: [ctfmon.exe] C:\WINDOWS\system32\ctfmon.exe
O4 - Startup: Adobe Gamma.lnk = C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe\Calibration\Adobe Gamma Loader.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Acer Empowering Technology.lnk = C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\Acer.Empowering.Framework.Launcher.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Microsoft Office.lnk = C:\Program Files\Microsoft Office\Office10\OSA.EXE
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Speed Launch.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\reader_sl.exe
O4 - Global Startup: Adobe Reader Synchronizer.lnk = C:\Program Files\Adobe\Reader 8.0\Reader\AdobeCollabSync.exe
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Sun Java Console - {08B0E5C0-4FCB-11CF-AAA5-00401C608501} - C:\Program Files\Java\jre1.6.0_01\bin\ssv.dll
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {B205A35E-1FC4-4CE3-818B-899DBBB3388C} - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Microsoft Shared\Encarta Search Bar\ENCSBAR.DLL
O9 - Extra button: (no name) - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: @xpsp3res.dll,-20001 - {e2e2dd38-d088-4134-82b7-f2ba38496583} - %windir%\Network Diagnostic\xpnetdiag.exe (file missing)
O9 - Extra button: Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O9 - Extra 'Tools' menuitem: Windows Messenger - {FB5F1910-F110-11d2-BB9E-00C04F795683} - C:\Program Files\Messenger\msmsgs.exe
O11 - Options group: [INTERNATIONAL] International*
O16 - DPF: {17492023-C23A-453E-A040-C7C580BBF700} (Windows Genuine Advantage Validation Tool) - http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/?linkid=39204
O18 - Protocol: livecall - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O18 - Protocol: msnim - {828030A1-22C1-4009-854F-8E305202313F} - C:\PROGRA~1\MSNMES~1\MSGRAP~1.DLL
O20 - Winlogon Notify: WgaLogon - C:\WINDOWS\SYSTEM32\WgaLogon.dll
O23 - Service: Memory Check Service (AcerMemUsageCheckService) - Acer Inc. - C:\Acer\Empowering Technology\ePerformance\MemCheck.exe
O23 - Service: Adobe LM Service - Adobe Systems - C:\Program Files\Common Files\Adobe Systems Shared\Service\Adobelmsvc.exe
O23 - Service: avast! iAVS4 Control Service (aswUpdSv) - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\aswUpdSv.exe
O23 - Service: Ati HotKey Poller - ATI Technologies Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\Ati2evxx.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Antivirus - ALWIL Software - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashServ.exe
O23 - Service: avast! Mail Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashMaiSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: avast! Web Scanner - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Alwil Software\Avast4\ashWebSv.exe" /service (file missing)
O23 - Service: CyberLink Task Scheduler (CTS) (CLSched) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\TV\CLSched.exe
O23 - Service: CyberLink Media Library Service - Cyberlink - C:\Program Files\Acer\Acer Arcade\Kernel\CLML_NTService\CLMLServer.exe
O23 - Service: Google Updater Service (gusvc) - Google - C:\Program Files\Google\Common\Google Updater\GoogleUpdaterService.exe
O23 - Service: LightScribeService Direct Disc Labeling Service (LightScribeService) - Hewlett-Packard Company - C:\Program Files\Common Files\LightScribe\LSSrvc.exe
O23 - Service: lxce_device - Lexmark International, Inc. - C:\WINDOWS\system32\lxcecoms.exe
O23 - Service: Cyberlink RichVideo Service(CRVS) (RichVideo) - Unknown owner - C:\Program Files\CyberLink\Shared Files\RichVideo.exe

it only had one of those 017 files, got rid of it

and here is the other report

Fixwareout Last edited 5/15/2007
Post this report in the forums please 
...
»»»»»Prerun check
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "System"="kdvbj.exe"

»»»»»

»»»»» Postrun check 
HKLM\SOFTWARE\~\Winlogon\ "system"="" 
....
....
»»»»» Misc files. 
....
»»»»» Checking for older varients.
....

Search five digit cs, dm, kd, jb, other, files.
The following files NEED TO BE SUBMITTED to one of the following URL'S for further inspection.

Click browse, find the file then click submit.
http://www.virustotal.com/flash/index_en.html
Or http://virusscan.jotti.org/

»»»»» Other
C:\WINDOWS\TEMP\kdvbj.ren 66424 04/08/2004

»»»»» Current runs 
[HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"LaunchApp"=""
"AzMixerSel"="C:\\Program Files\\Realtek\\InstallShield\\AzMixerSel.exe"
"PCMService"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Acer\\Acer Arcade\\PCMService.exe\""
"ntiMUI"="C:\\Program Files\\NewTech Infosystems\\NTI CD & DVD-Maker 7\\ntiMUI.exe"
@=""
"Acer ePresentation HPD"="C:\\Acer\\Empowering Technology\\ePresentation\\ePresentation.exe"
"IMJPMIG8.1"="\"C:\\WINDOWS\\IME\\imjp8_1\\IMJPMIG.EXE\" /Spoil /RemAdvDef /Migration32"
"MSPY2002"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\IME\\PINTLGNT\\ImScInst.exe /SYNC"
"PHIME2002ASync"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\IME\\TINTLGNT\\TINTSETP.EXE /SYNC"
"PHIME2002A"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\IME\\TINTLGNT\\TINTSETP.EXE /IMEName"
"ATICCC"="\"C:\\Program Files\\ATI Technologies\\ATI.ACE\\cli.exe\" runtime -Delay"
"ePower_DMC"="C:\\Acer\\Empowering Technology\\ePower\\ePower_DMC.exe"
"Boot"="C:\\Acer\\Empowering Technology\\ePower\\Boot.exe"
"RTHDCPL"="RTHDCPL.EXE"
"SkyTel"="SkyTel.EXE"
"Alcmtr"="ALCMTR.EXE"
"SynTPEnh"="C:\\Program Files\\Synaptics\\SynTP\\SynTPEnh.exe"
"LManager"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\LAUNCH~1\\LManager.exe"
"eRecoveryService"="C:\\Acer\\Empowering Technology\\eRecovery\\eRAgent.exe"
"LXCECATS"="rundll32 C:\\WINDOWS\\System32\\spool\\DRIVERS\\W32X86\\3\\LXCEtime.dll,[email protected]"
"SpeedTouch USB Diagnostics"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Thomson\\SpeedTouch USB\\Dragdiag.exe\" /icon"
"SunJavaUpdateSched"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Java\\jre1.6.0_01\\bin\\jusched.exe\""
"SNPSTD2"="C:\\WINDOWS\\vsnpstd2.exe"
"QuickTime Task"="\"C:\\Program Files\\QuickTime\\qttask.exe\" -atboottime"
"TkBellExe"="\"C:\\Program Files\\Common Files\\Real\\Update_OB\\realsched.exe\" -osboot"
"USS"="\"C:\\Program Files\\USS\\USS.exe\""
"avast!"="C:\\PROGRA~1\\ALWILS~1\\Avast4\\ashDisp.exe"

[HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Run]
"MsnMsgr"="\"C:\\Program Files\\MSN Messenger\\MsnMsgr.Exe\" /background"
"swg"="C:\\Program Files\\Google\\GoogleToolbarNotifier\\1.2.1128.5462\\GoogleToolbarNotifier.exe"
"ctfmon.exe"="C:\\WINDOWS\\system32\\ctfmon.exe"
....
Hosts file was reset, If you use a custom hosts file please replace it
»»»»» End report »»»»»


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

*Click here* to download ATF Cleaner by Atribune and save it to your desktop.
Double-click *ATF-Cleaner.exe* to run the program.
Under *Main* choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*If you use Firefox:*
Click *Firefox* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.


*If you use Opera:*
Click *Opera* at the top and choose: *Select All*
Click the *Empty Selected* button.
*
[*]NOTE:* If you would like to keep your saved passwords, please click *No* at the prompt.


Click *Exit* on the Main menu to close the program.

Download *AVG Anti-Spyware* from *HERE* and save that file to your desktop. Note for AVG Free anti-virus users only: this is not the same program that you already have, this is an anti-spyware program.

When the trial period expires it becomes feature-limited freeware but is still worth keeping as a good on-demand scanner.


Once you have downloaded AVG Anti-Spyware, locate the icon on the desktop and double click it to launch the set up program.
Once the setup is complete you will need run AVG Anti-Spyware and update the definition files.
On the main screen select the icon "*Update*" then select the "*Update now*" link.
Next select the "*Start Update*" button. The update will start and a progress bar will show the updates being installed.

Once the update has completed, select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top of the screen, then select the "*Settings*" tab.
Once in the Settings screen click on "*Recommended actions*" and then select "*Quarantine*".
Under "*Reports*"
Select "*Automatically generate report after every scan*"
Un-Select "*Only if threats were found*"

Close AVG Anti-Spyware. Do Not run a scan just yet, we will run it in safe mode.
Reboot your computer into *Safe Mode*. You can do this by restarting your computer and continually tapping the *F8* key until a menu appears. Use your up arrow key to highlight *Safe Mode* then hit enter.

*IMPORTANT:* Do not open any other windows or programs while AVG Anti-Spyware is scanning as it may interfere with the scanning process:

Launch AVG Anti-Spyware by double clicking the icon on your desktop.
Select the "*Scanner*" icon at the top and then the "*Scan*" tab then click on "*Complete System Scan*".
AVG will now begin the scanning process. Please be patient as this may take a little time.
*Once the scan is complete, do the following:*
If you have any infections you will be prompted. Then select "*Apply all actions.*"
Next select the "*Reports*" icon at the top.
Select the "*Save report as*" button in the lower left-hand of the screen and save it to a text file on your system (make sure to remember where you saved that file. This is important).
Close AVG Anti-Spyware and reboot your system back into Normal Mode.

Run Kaspersky online virus scan *Kaspersky Online Scanner*.

After the updates have downloaded, click on the "Scan Settings" button.
Choose the *"Extended database" *for the scan.
Under "Please select a target to scan", click "My Computer".
When the scan is finished, Save the results from the scan!

*Note:* You have to use Internet Explorer to do the online scan.

*Post a new HiJackThis log along with the results from Kaspersky scan and the AVG Anti-Spyware log.*


----------



## ocsarb (Aug 23, 2007)

I would like to add that Kaspersky worked for me in this instance too. My job used to be to remove spyware and viruses from computers but this one had me quite stumped. Thankyou for your help.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi oscarb and welcome to TSG,

Please refer to the rules concerning malware removal.

http://www.techguy.org/rules.html

*Log Analysis/Malware Removal* - In order to ensure that advice given to users is consistent and of the highest quality, those who wish to assist with security related matters must first graduate from one of the malware boot camp training universities or be approved by the administration as already being qualified. Those authorized to help with malware issues have a gold shield







next to their name and authorized malware removal trainees have a blue shield next to their







next to their names. Anyone wishing to participate in a training program should contact a Moderator for more information.

Please refrain from replying to security related matters on this forum until you have presented evidence to one of the moderators or admins here that proves you to be qualified to do so. If you are not yet qualified and interested in being trained, we will be glad to help you get enrolled at one of the free online training facilities. Just PM me or one of the other moderators that work Security and we'll point you in the right direction.

Thanks in advance for your cooperation.


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

Due to inactivity, I'm closing this thread. 

If you are the thread starter and wish to have this thread reopened, please contact a moderator.


----------

